# VW Calender 2012????



## VW-Chukkala (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if and where I can get a Calendar of VW automobiles, (new ones that is)? 
I was able to find Calendars for Old VW Cars.. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

How about Beetle Colander?


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.sdobbins.com/CALENDAR.html


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's an option...


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.fairycalendars.com/


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*$20 Bucks*



















http://www.morethanmore.com/shop/sdobbins-photography-2012-vwaudi-calendar/ :thumbup:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

Time for a GTI said:


> http://www.sdobbins.com/CALENDAR.html


this , the best of the best


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

ClownCar said:


> How about Beetle Colander?





Time for a GTI said:


> http://www.sdobbins.com/CALENDAR.html


Great combo if purchased as a set. If money is tight then the calendar is the way to go.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://www.morethanmore.com/shop/sdobbins-photography-2012-vwaudi-calendar/


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

VW-Chukkala said:


> Does anyone know if and where I can get a Calendar of VW automobiles, (new ones that is)?
> I was able to find Calendars for Old VW Cars..
> 
> Thanks.


You know maybe I'll put one together of newer MkVI's, and other 2010's-'12's if members will donate pictures of their cars.... ?


----------

